

Ask HN: How does your company manage office supplies? - amccloud

From recurring supplies to initial and replacement equipment. How do you initiate, validate, and track these purchases?
======
gearoidoc
I helped build Rubberstamp (www.rubberstamp.io) which solves this problem.

Its a super simple purchase order management system that works on mobile and
directly though emails for approvers.

We'll be building support for recurring orders, delivering checking very soon.

If you're interested in a trial then just let me know!

------
cperciva
If you need something, buy it. Your time is worth more than any number of
pens, paperclips, and pads of paper.

... isn't this one of the standard questions from "startup or not"?

~~~
PaulHoule
When I was working for the U.S. Census in 2000 one of the enumerators in my
group got an idea where $20 of office supplies would save tens of hours for
us.

Of course there was no procedure at all for getting reimbursed but since we
were getting paid $12 an hour and the investment would easily pay off for our
employer, that she should just say she worked another hour and a half and get
the supplies. The supervisor (who was getting paid $14 and hour and working
heavy overtime which he wasn't getting paid for) didn't have any argument, so
she went out and did it.

